# Dilemma. Help needed ?



## Alexisgirl (Sep 16, 2016)

Just made my first screenprinted tshirt, lucky its just a sample.
Had 2 problems.
1st. My white on black is not very white even though I bought the supercover permaset and up close its not too sharp.

2nd. I was going to try and print over it as I read some do BUT the stencil doesn't fit, the whole word and border expanded and still in proportion. Is that even possible ?
I cured it with a iron for 4 min.
Any help would be more than appreciated 
Thank you?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Can you post a picture? not of the whole design just where the problem is


----------



## Alexisgirl (Sep 16, 2016)

Here is a picture. I guess it's squeegee technique because sometimes it's whiter, so tried not putting too much pressure, also I try to do a second one straight after and it looks so bad. Any advice ?


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Alexisgirl said:


> Just made my first screenprinted tshirt, lucky its just a sample.
> Had 2 problems.
> 1st. My white on black is not very white even though I bought the supercover permaset and up close its not too sharp.
> 
> ...


Using an iron to flash (dry) between the first and second pass likely moved your shirt. 

Water-based inks are also a little more difficult to start with than plastisol inks, so you might have more trouble with keeping your screen clear. You can try to clean it with water between passes.

Sent from my SM-G935T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Alexisgirl (Sep 16, 2016)

Thank you kindly


----------

